# 1st plate: Valleys run through it.



## leehljp (Jun 23, 2009)

My first plate. I had a Japanese Elm (Keyaki) board that had some beautiful grain in the crotch (mostly sapwood). I cut the basic circle and turned it. Beautiful grain showed up.

I cut and turned the basic shape and then stabilized it in a vac with acrylic/acetone mix. The wood was VERY dry and almost brittle. Stabilizing it helped. Finished with several coats of tung oil and finally hand rubbed wax.

It is 6 inches in diameter. First picture was taken from an angle, and to the un-initiated it looks oval. I don't have an oval lathe yet, so it was the camera. 








Overhead to show that it is "round". I must say that carving those grooves in the wood to make the valleys was difficult, but I managed.  :wink:

The bottom picture gives more of the true color but when viewed at angles, it does look darker.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow thats stunning!


----------



## artme (Jun 23, 2009)

That is one stunning piece of timber. A beautiful result!!


----------



## mickr (Jun 23, 2009)

wow carving and turning oval You are a master!! HA HA..sure is pretty wood, and you did a fine job on it..very lovely


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome bowl, beautiful wood.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks nice, but I would love to see a side profile.


----------



## altaciii (Jun 23, 2009)

great looking plate and a beautiful job for a first try.  Good job hank.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 23, 2009)

WOWSERS Lee!   That is AWESOME!  It actually looks 3D


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, That is simply beautiful.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 23, 2009)

Beautiful job Lee.  That almost looks like it's moving with all that grain.  Very nicely done!  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## markgum (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW. great work.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 23, 2009)

A beautiful plate, Lee.  Great work!


----------



## artistwood (Jun 23, 2009)

beautiful.............


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 23, 2009)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 23, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 23, 2009)

Gorgeous, Hand.  You did a beautiful job.


----------



## tim self (Jun 23, 2009)

That is one beautiful piece of wood Lee.  Good job on the finish as well.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 23, 2009)

So, can I assume you don't eat steak on that plate? Very nice grain, super job!!


----------



## broitblat (Jun 23, 2009)

That's beautiful.  You obviously started with an exceptional piece of wood, but you did a great job with it.

  -Barry


----------



## dgscott (Jun 23, 2009)

An excellent job with a gorgeous piece of wood.
Doug


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 23, 2009)

coolest plate ever. nice work!


----------



## Fred (Jun 23, 2009)

Lee, EXCELLENT job on your plate. Mother Nature did great on growing this particular tree just for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 24, 2009)

*Stunning*

Lee, that is a great piece of work.  The grain is just outstanding!!!

Speaking of outstanding, I am watching CWS.  LSU up by a bunch!:biggrin:

Again, spectacuar plate.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 24, 2009)

Stunning piece of wood and very nice work turning the plate!


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 25, 2009)

That is an exquisite piece, both the piece by Mother Nature and the turning by you.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hank , that is a superb piece of timber and you did an outstanding job with it .


----------



## el_d (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome work Hank, You the man.....:wink:


----------



## leehljp (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks folks - for the great comments. I really appreciate them!


----------



## jhs494 (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful work. The depth of the grain is quite stunning! You have done an oustanding job of showing it off.

Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like the grain is folded, how awesome. Great job on the turning and the finish, regardless if its oval or round.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 25, 2009)

Great show piece Hank! well done.:biggrin:


----------



## fiferb (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning! Do the waves move across and lap at the edge of the plate? Throw a little sand along the edge and you'd have a beach scene.


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW..that is some nice piece of wood you have there. Very nice execution and finish.


----------



## mobrackett (Jun 29, 2009)

That is why I'm in woodworking!!  Beautiful wood is great to find and turn into awesome art work.  Stunning job Hank!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 29, 2009)

Beautiful wood Lee, and a nice job of turning it, the grain looks like it's water running over rocks,


----------

